# Scone recipe for bread machine?



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi all,

My bread machine has a scone setting--but, it didn't come with a recipe.

Can I just use a regular scone recipe in the machine? If not, does anyone have a scone recipe for use with a bread machine?


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Honest question. Scones take about five minutes to make by hand, why would you use the bread machine?


----------



## my2girlsmama (Oct 21, 2004)

Because she can?


----------



## cam&kat's_mom (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok if scones are that easy to make. Where can i get a recipe


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

April, there is no need to be snarky, it takes as long to load the bread machine as it would to make them, which is why I asked.

http://members.aol.com/JimG002/scnidx1.html

http://www.thatsmyhome.com/hannahs/scones/

3/4 cup currants or raisins
3 cups flour
3/4 cup white sugar
3 tsp baking powder
1 cup butter
3/4 tsp salt
1 egg, beaten and mil to fill 1 cup

If using currants, cover with boiling water and drain.
Blend flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in butter. Add currants. Add egg/milk. Roll out and cut. Greased cookie sheet, 425f 8-10 minutes.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

These are actually more like what I'm used to.

http://www.mit.edu:8001/people/wchua...ore_Scones.txt


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

Quote:

it takes as long to load the bread machine as it would to make them
Yes, but I can load the bread machine the night before, set the timer and have the smell of fresh baked goods wafting through my house as I wake up in the morning--it's a wonderful way to wake up!









Thanks for the recipes--I'll definitely give those a try


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm a little confused... Don't bread machines bake _loaves_? How could you bake scones in a bread machine? Must be a pretty fancy bread machine!

Anyway, the trick to perfect scones is to cut cold butter into dry ingredients and then barely mix in the cream and egg. Not sure that would work well loaded the night before they bake...


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosie_Kate*
I'm a little confused... Don't bread machines bake _loaves_? How could you bake scones in a bread machine? Must be a pretty fancy bread machine!

See, I was assuming she was using the machine to make the dough, then turning it out and doing it normally, which is why I said it would be quicker to do it the regular way in the first place. I'm confused too.

And I'm really hungry for scones!!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

You can very easily let it bake and then cut them into triangles afterwards. I'm a little confused why this is such an issue for you all. I'll make sure to refrain from posting over here.


----------



## Rosie_Kate (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom*
You can very easily let it bake and then cut them into triangles afterwards. I'm a little confused why this is such an issue for you all. I'll make sure to refrain from posting over here.

Oh!







No, no, no! I'm really not trying to be rude or intolerant!! I've just never heard of baking scones in a bread machine! I'm willing to hear about new things! I was just wondering... is all... Don't go away... we're not that bad... usually...


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

: I'm just curious and confused, that's all.


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

Irish mommy...interesting to see that the recipe you posted cut them round...that is always how we made them in Newfoundland as well...never saw triangles until I moved to Ontario.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

I just wanted to suggest a cookbook...I think it's The Ultimate Bread Machine Book (I'll check when I go downstairs later). It gives recipes for everything (I'm assuming scones too) with the recipe tweaked for all different bread machines.

It's Bread Machine Baking , though I read the amazone reviews & not a lot of people like it. Maybe it's because I have an older bread machine (7 years or so) but I've had a lot of good results with the recipes.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

allgirls, yeah, at home they are round too!


----------



## allgirls (Apr 16, 2004)

you know I am going to make some now right







I have a huge craving now and all the ingredients.


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

With all this scone talk I remembered I had a mix that was in my Christmas stocking for blueberry scones. It was one of those just add water mixes, but boy were they yummy!


----------

